# STOLEN: New Rossi Phantom SC 97



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Had a pair of skis stolen from our store this afternoon. Brand new pair of 178cm Rossignol Phantom SC 97s. Just got the shipment in and didn't even have them on the wall yet.
I know its a slim chance to find these, but I would love to get the ballsy bastard who walked out with these. So, if you know anyone who works at a shop who does mounting, the guy is probably going to be dumb enough to get his new skis mounted up or try to sell them.

Thanks for any help.
-Sean


----------

